# PR under CRV if less than 5 years work experience



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a critical skills permit valid for 5 years, expiring in 2019,and have only three years work experience. Can I apply for permanent residence?

Or do I need to wait to accumulate 5 years work experience before applying?

Many Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You can apply already based on your critical skills work visa valid for 5 years.


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

RubyRuby said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a critical skills permit valid for 5 years, expiring in 2019,and have only three years work experience. Can I apply for permanent residence?
> 
> ...


Strange one of the criteria for Critical Skills is 5 yrs of exp in critical skills and you have 3 yrs..lucky chap


----------



## wardahushan (Apr 14, 2016)

*PR after Critical skills visa*



LegalMan said:


> You can apply already based on your critical skills work visa valid for 5 years.


@LegalMan - are you certain that one can apply for PR with less than 5 years of experience, if they hold a Critical Skills visa valid for 5 years? As far as I was aware, the requirements for PR application are as follows:
- Valid critical skills visa
- Total of 5 years experience in the "critical skills" field, whether in SA or abroad. 

Please advise as to whether my understanding is correct.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

I apologise if it seems like i'm hijacking the thread but as it's highly related:
I have a 1 year critical skills visa and a temporary residence permit, would i be able to apply for permanent residence already? I'm curious to know as PR probably increases my chances with potential employers and other opportunities.

Edit: nevermind as i saw Legalman's response in this thread that it's not possible.


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

wardahushan said:


> @LegalMan - are you certain that one can apply for PR with less than 5 years of experience, if they hold a Critical Skills visa valid for 5 years? As far as I was aware, the requirements for PR application are as follows:
> - Valid critical skills visa
> - Total of 5 years experience in the "critical skills" field, whether in SA or abroad.
> 
> Please advise as to whether my understanding is correct.


@Legalman

What happens if someone has a critical skill with 6 years experience but has been on a number of various visas. i.e
combination of work permits and spousal visas with work endorsements but never on a CSV?


----------

